# Bear Brook State Park 7-14



## powbmps (Jul 14, 2010)

Stopped to check out Bear Brook State Park in Allenstown, NH on the way home from a work trip.  No one there and no one was manning the gate.  I guess it's usually $4 to get in.  I was lost within 10 yards of the parking area.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40433432

They say 40 miles of trails.  Factoring in the "lost and going in circles" I probably covered 5% of those.

It was raining and gray when I got there.  Place seems pretty cool, but all I got were these lousy photos.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice facilities too.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 14, 2010)

I have heard great reviews on Bear Brook. Every time I look up places to ride in NE, it shows up.  It is definitely on my list for this summer.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## powbmps (Jul 14, 2010)

Shoot me a pm when you go.



BackLoafRiver said:


> I have heard great reviews on Bear Brook. Every time I look up places to ride in NE, it shows up.  It is definitely on my list for this summer.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like some fun trails, hope you did your part and picked up the toilet paper in the potty!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like some nice potential there.  Worthy of more exploring I'd say.


----------

